# Lucas Project: The Band



## ttaylorr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys. Just signed up, cool forum. I'm trying to gets some attention for my new band on youtube. We work hard covering songs, and we've got a recording of our first original almost done. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LucasProjectTheBand

Check it out, comment, subscribe. What ever you want to do evilGuitar:


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Hey, l liked the first song in your concert - the Oasis cover - never heard the song before, but I thought it sounded great. "Oh Yoko" sounded pretty good too, though the arrangement could use a bit of work.

I didn't listen to everything entirely, but the rest of the stuff was "OK"... at times it felt like the effort on the vocals was mediocre, or maybe the voice just didn't fit the song... I'm not at all knowledgeable in these things, but it just seemed like something was lacking (especially compared to that Oasis cover that I mentioned).

I was intereseted enough to go through most of the vids though, so keep it up!

edit:
the recorded/produced covers of "She Said She Said" and "Love Like a Bomb" sounded good, especially the former.


----------



## ttaylorr (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot man.

We just recorded our first original song. It's on our Purevolume page:

www.purevolume.com/lucasproject


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just gave your original "All we have is time"?? a listen. Like it. Could probably tweak the recording quality a touch and throw in some lead riffs but overall a solid effort. Keep going.................:rockon2:

Regards,


----------

